# New Plant Advice



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Getting ready to place an order for a large number of plants to completely rescape one of my 125g tanks. Do any of you have special practices for new plants? Things like dosing extra on ferts, longer photo periods, add root tabs, etc? I don't want to loose any plants if there are things I could have done to prevent it.

I've never done anything special, but I've never gotten this many plants at once.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have always trimmed roots down a little to encourage new growth.Depending on the plants,like crypts,some cut all the leaves off to prevent melt,as they are famous for.Swords too as they will shed emersed grown leaves to grow the submerged.java fern and most mosses are fine just placed in the tank.I think if you keep the photoperiod and fert dosing stable they will be fine.What all plants are you getting,and share pics after setup,lol.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Here is what I'm ordering:

Cryptocoryne crispatula
Crinum Calimistratum
Crinum Natans (Crinum natans)
Sword, Red Rubin (Echinodorus 'Rubin')
Echinodorus Vesuvius
Sword, Ozelot (Echinodorus ‘Ozelot’)
Sword, Oriental (Echinodorus ‘Oriental’)
Sword, Rose (Echinodorus rose)
Sword, Klenier Bar (Echinodorus 'Klenier Bar')
Sword, Indian Red (Echinodorus Indian Red)
Sword, Red Flame (Echinodorus Red Flame)
Ammannia Senegalensis
Ludwigia inclinata
Ludwigia Peruensis
Ludwigia, Needle Leaf
Myrio, Red (Myriophyllum heterophyllum)
Myrio,Filigree (Myrio simulan)
Nesaea Crassicaulis
Nesaea Red
Rotala macrandra
Rotala Magenta (Rotala macrandra v. 'narrow leaf')
Wisteria (Hygrophila difformis)
Nesaea pedicellata 'Golden'
Dwarf Baby Tears


----------

